# Hks ssq blowoff valve contest



## NoWtHaTzBoSs (Aug 11, 2007)

Click the link in my signature for details


----------



## NoWtHaTzBoSs (Aug 11, 2007)

By VöLKSäRME
LADIES AND GENTLEMAN VöLKSäRME WILL BE HAVING A CONTEST STARTING NOW...PRIZE OF THIS CONTEST IS A BRAND NEW NEVER USED HKS SSQ BLOW-OFF VALVE....OH HOW CAN YOU PLAY?....EASY, DRAW A "VöLKSäRME" LOGO, POST IT UP ON OUR PAGE AND TELL YOU FRIENDS TO LIKE OUR PAGE AND YOUR DRAWING....THE CONTEST WILL BE OVER WHEN THE VöLKSäRME PAGE HITS 1350 LIKES AT THAT TIME THE PERSON WITH THE MOST LIKES ON THEIR DRAWING WILL WIN THE PRIZE...


----------



## NoWtHaTzBoSs (Aug 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## ToaDR32 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bump


----------

